# Seasons 1st TT



## jdtate101 (19 May 2014)

Just completed my 1st TT (outside of club ones). On a very windy and hot course (K11/10T) I posted a 23:24. A fair bit of work to do, but I know I can break into the 22's. The course was slightly uphill and into a 14mph headwind for the second half which killed my speed somewhat, but I did managed an avg of 41.1kph.

A good start, but more to do....


----------



## Rob3rt (19 May 2014)

Good ride, don't know the course but whatever the course, that's a pretty nippy time!


----------



## jdtate101 (20 May 2014)

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4457025

Actually a very nice TT course as the dual carriageway lanes are very wide, it's dead straight and the road surface is new, so nice and smooth. It's got a nasty little incline just after the turn around, but other than that it was fairly traffic free and no-one on the day had any issues with car/lorries and close passes. The event was very well marshalled with guys stopping traffic on the round-a-bouts for each rider, so there were no slow downs.


----------



## e-rider (20 May 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Just completed my 1st TT (outside of club ones). On a very windy and hot course (K11/10T) I posted a 23:24. A fair bit of work to do, but I know I can break into the 22's. The course was slightly uphill and into a 14mph headwind for the second half which killed my speed somewhat, but I did managed an avg of 41.1kph.
> 
> A good start, but more to do....


I suspect that the "slightly uphill and into a 14mph headwind" section was balanced by a "slightly downhill and with a 14mph tailwind" section though?
Great time none-the-less.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2014)

e-rider said:


> I suspect that the "slightly uphill and into a 14mph headwind" section was balanced by a "slightly downhill and with a 14mph tailwind" section though?
> Great time none-the-less.



You might have had it both way's but it won't necessarily have balanced!


----------



## jdtate101 (20 May 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> You might have had it both way's but it won't necessarily have balanced!



No it wasn't balanced. Whilst the outbound leg was fast (I avg'd close to 50kph), the wind was more from my 8 o'clock so we got a little advantage, but coming back it was getting funneled by the tree's on my left into more of a headwind (my 1 or 2 o'clock).


----------



## e-rider (21 May 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> No it wasn't balanced. Whilst the outbound leg was fast (I avg'd close to 50kph), the wind was more from my 8 o'clock so we got a little advantage, but coming back it was getting funneled by the tree's on my left into more of a headwind (my 1 or 2 o'clock).


unless you had scientific equipment bolted to your bike, I can't see how you can make such accurate inferences simply from feeling the wind in your face!!! You did a good time - end of!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (21 May 2014)

From my limited experience, wind is a killer in a time trial, no matter what the direction.


----------



## jdtate101 (21 May 2014)

Did my 2nd TT tonight, just a club one. 9miles in 22:09 over a slightly lumpier course. Slower avg than Sunday's effort, but I expected it to be a slower course. Please witht the effort....


----------



## Brightski (24 May 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Just completed my 1st TT (outside of club ones). On a very windy and hot course (K11/10T) I posted a 23:24. A fair bit of work to do, but I know I can break into the 22's. The course was slightly uphill and into a 14mph headwind for the second half which killed my speed somewhat, but I did managed an avg of 41.1kph.
> 
> A good start, but more to do....


Well done mate


----------



## Brightski (24 May 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Did my 2nd TT tonight, just a club one. 9miles in 22:09 over a slightly lumpier course. Slower avg than Sunday's effort, but I expected it to be a slower course. Please witht the effort....


Nice work.


----------

